

A Reading Guide To Becoming A Better Developer - pavel
http://davybrion.com/blog/2009/11/a-reading-guide-to-becoming-a-better-developer/

======
jstraszheim
I don't know. I think those books are worth reading at some point, but without
SICP, Knuth, or Norvig's stuff, it is hardly a great list.

